# ouija board!!!



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

when i was a kid we used to mess around with ouiga boards in a cemetery at nights,nothing happened that i can recall,but one of my mates said he felt really sick after we used it,but HHHhhhmmm i never believed him!!! "so my question for you guys is have you ever used one and did anything happen?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't dare try it. The spirit world is real, and you have no idea what your inviting in messing around like that.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I did as a kid, NO WAY now!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

We always set one out as part of the decor / or in case anyone wishes to attempt contact.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I loved messing around with one as a kid, but haven't touched one in decades


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love all things scary, but this is just too frightening to mess with. I truly believe that if you don't know what you are doing, you may invite something in that will destroy your life. Besides that I don't want to cause any possible grief to my family for my stupidity.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

corey872 said:


> We always set one out as part of the decor / or in case anyone wishes to attempt contact.


very cool prop. I thought of getting one for witch room, but i would glue the parts together..I dont want any uninvited guests!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I played with them back in my college days, but a couple friends got obsessed with it, so I stopped. The ones who got obsessed, were mixing the Ouija and hallucinogenics and that's a bad combination.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Scarrycher, you can download Ouija board designs from HowToHauntYourHouse.com, including one I created, http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/images/stories/2012/SeanceTableClr.pdf


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Would not touch one with a 10 foot pole!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I've used the ouija board several times with friends, and have made "contact" with some spirits, and most were benign experiences. But I did have one experience that was quite unsettling with a rather aggressive spirit that was very rude, and made some predictions that I put no stock in, until one actually came to pass. Most were nothing more than weird little rants, but he did say that one of us would fall Ill within the week, and my friends girlfriend came down with pneumonia. Coincidence? Quite possibly, but I learned not to trust these things, and I think I'd rather live my life oblivious of what's to come, rather than looking over my shoulder, or wondering what's coming. So, for me I think I'd rather leave this tool to those that know what they're doing with it!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My daughter and I use to use one on occasion. We were always very careful to cleanse the house before using it, not invite just any spirit in, dismiss any spirits before quitting, and cleanse again. We always made contact with someone, usually our spirit guides. The information I got through the ouija board about my spirit guide has been confirmed by 2 other psychics, in completely different readings, and no prior knowledge. My daughter has 8 spirit guides, but one was a smart ass all the time so she dismissed him. He liked to play bad jokes on her. I agree with everyone...you have to be VERY careful with these, and it is not the recommended avenue of communication. But I do have an animated one for my witch house that Daveinthegrave made me for my birthday.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Scarrycher, you can download Ouija board designs from HowToHauntYourHouse.com, including one I created, http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/images/stories/2012/SeanceTableClr.pdf


very cool thank you fontgeek


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

scarrycher said:


> very cool prop. I thought of getting one for witch room, but i would glue the parts together..I dont want any uninvited guests!


Ouija board is simply a tool...a means of communication...much like a telephone, you can call your mother to wish her happy mothers day or you can call a drug dealer, or use for other nefarious purposes...but the choice is up to you.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The Ouija board in itself is harmless. It's just a board. Your could hang it on the wall like a picture, or use it for a serving tray and it would do nothing. But it is in the using of the board that it becomes more than just a board. It is something that I would not recommend to anyone who is thinking about trying it out to see what would happen. I would suggest that one should stay away from such things. 

I strongly believe that when you begin to use an Ouija board, you are opening yourself up to doors that you may not want to open, and you would have a very hard time closing. Inviting the spirit world into one's home is not always in the best interest of many. Even people who work in the paranormal will tell you to stay away from such things. You may see it as harmless fun, but when your dealing with the unknown you open yourself to who knows what.

So if your going to use it as a prop, then I would suggest that it stays as a prop, and not allow any use of it during your haunt. Again as I stated the board by itself is just a board, you could even throw it in a fire and all it would do is burn up. It is something that I would stay away from if at all possible. And yes, I did use one when I was younger, and have never touched one since!!!! :jol:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Personally, I don't believe in any after-life, ghosts, spirits, or spirit worlds, so I'd have no problem trying one for fun.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I had one as a kid. I would be very hesitant to touch one now though. I believe that it can expose you to some bad spirits in addition to the good spirits. I truly do believe in the spirit world. I know that my former partner from work does things to me just to let me know he's here with me still. He changes my odometer to the trip mileage numbers in my car. I smile when this happens because I know it's him. We used to play jokes on each other all the time. It's been six years and I still miss him very much. I suppose I would like to communicate with him, or my grandmother Kit who I had never met, through a ouija board. Just to get answers to certain things about them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> I had one as a kid. I would be very hesitant to touch one now though. I believe that it can expose you to some bad spirits in addition to the good spirits. I truly do believe in the spirit world. I know that my former partner from work does things to me just to let me know he's here with me still. He changes my odometer to the trip mileage numbers in my car. I smile when this happens because I know it's him. We used to play jokes on each other all the time. It's been six years and I still miss him very much. I suppose I would like to communicate with him, or my grandmother Kit who I had never met, through a ouija board. Just to get answers to certain things about them.


:jol:Yes I agree with Copchick, I think it can 'invite' things into your life. I will skip playing with those boards. My older sisters had one when I was younger and they swear when they asked who it was, it spelled out devil....Yep, I'll take a pass!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yes I agree with Copchick, I think it can 'invite' things into your life. I will skip playing with those boards. My older sisters had one when I was younger and they swear when they asked who it was, it spelled out devil....Yep, I'll take a pass!


hey pumpkin5,thought you were scared of nothing huh!!!!!!!! HHHhhmmmmm,well you are WRONG


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing like playing with thing and all of a sudden the little piece is taken over by some kind of force. That is freakish enough. I do agree though you have to be cautious with it when calling spirits or beings. If you do use it make sure you Insist on a "being" that would be sincere / good spirit or "higher" being, since you are calling, you control who it is you contact. Always comes down to you. You will know if it is true or bad just by the feeling you get when you make contact. With a lot of people i know or who had lot's of experience with this thing it seems to come down to that feeling, or first thought.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

A few things.

Science has actually proven that, at the least, most of the movement is because of 'micro twitches' of the users muscles, so subtle you don't even notice you are moving anything yourself.

As for the rest? Well, despite my belief in something we generally call 'ghosts' and 'spirits,' I refuse to believe they would communicate through a cardboard and plastic toy bought at the local toy store. Perhaps a hard carved wooden board with a brass/copper and glass wedge or something, but cardboard and plastic? Odds on that are slim and none, and slim just left town.

As a prop, it could be quite cool though, especially if you tricked it with a motor underneath to make it seem like it is moving on its own.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

corey872 said:


> Ouija board is simply a tool...a means of communication...much like a telephone, you can call your mother to wish her happy mothers day or you can call a drug dealer, or use for other nefarious purposes...but the choice is up to you.


i agree with you except I have never heard of evil spirits or bad things happening from my telephone...oh yea there where the times my ex would call..lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> i agree with you except I have never heard of evil spirits or bad things happening from my telephone...oh yea there where the times my ex would call..lol


Oh my God, isn't that the truth?!!! Ha, ha, ha!!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't believe in them, I think they're just a party game, but my wife doesn't like them. When we moved into this house, the kids found one in a closet. She made them get rid of it.

I once had a Halloween idea where you lay out a giant Ouija board in the yard and build a giant platen. Either you let kids push the platen around or you rig it to move by itself, maybe even letting kids ride on it. (Would make a cool theme for a dark ride!)

Alternately you could put it on your roof strictly as a display, with a platen that moves around by itself.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I was terrified of them as a child, and I still am. I don't believe the board itself has power, but I think there is something about playing with one that serves as a catalyst for inviting spirits. Sort of a mind over matter thing, I guess. My husband, on the other hand, believes that they are inherently dangerous and won't allow them in the house. My teenage daughter wanted to play with one, and since hubby said no way, she brought one to her grandparents' house. Oddly enough, they thoroughly believe they're house is haunted, and although they don't see the connection, I don't recall any stories until after the Ouija board. Who knows?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have had my ouija board since I was a teen some few decades ago! It great shape! When I finally get my full fledge haunt I will have it in the Witch's room!! Mine has spooked a few of my friends in the past.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When my grandmother died, my mom was very upset and missed her very much. I was a baby at the time. My mom's sister suggested they see a psychic and contact grandmom. My mom, with her religious beliefs, knew this was wrong and could become a problem, however, missed her mom so much that she agreed to this. Of course, the first sceance did produce anything but when they used the board, this happened fast where my mom would see spirits at home and things started to move and there was not a peaceful feeling in the house. 

One day, it was soo bad that she grabbed me out of the crib and ran the the nearest church all upset and crying. She didn't want the spirits to hurt me. The clergy calmed her down and prayed with her. She didn't go to another meeting and didn't talked to her sister for a long time after that. I promised my mom I would never mess with the board and I have kept my promise.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I guess you have to believe in that stuff for "something" to happen. I just don't buy any of it until I see concrete evidence and getting the shivers doesn't count. But... then again, what do I know?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah...I'm good with just watching the paranormal stuff on TV.


----------

